# fake marriage for PR



## lipsshaa (Sep 25, 2017)

What are the consequence of fake marriage? how will immigration catch it.
I know one Australian women who have fake marriage with asian boy for just sake of money. he is paying her money for this contract even he has one more wife is nepal. his plan is to get first PR then will divorce her coz contract will b finish with australian, then will bring wife from nepal.. My question is how immigration is so stupid cannot catch this fraud. it mean there is loophole as well. I reported them to immigration but still no action taken yet. This is 100% fraud marriage. Australian is drug addicted and she just making money of it. i want to stop this fraud because genuine applicant struggle to get visa and their waiting time is too long because of these fraud people.


----------



## FreddoBee (Feb 27, 2018)

I doubt that it's that easy to fool the Australian authorities. Do you know how difficult and complicated it is to do what you are saying is happening?

If the man and the woman marry then they are committing bigamy if he is already married and if that's discovered he will never get to Australia and she could go to jail. I'd be surprised if she would risk that for his contract.

They need a lot of proof about their "marriage" and relationship before he can get PR and it will be the same if he tries to bring his other partner from Nepal.


----------



## V_NorthenBeaches (Jul 30, 2018)

I do not think the officers are stupid at all. They will be extra conscious before they grant anyone PR. Their proof will speak for itself. Also I don't think people who obtain PR by this visa stream can be sponsor for another visa in this stream straight away.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure that the sponsorship limitation of 5 years applies when the sponsor received the partner visa PR as an applicant.

Immigration do miss some fraud but at the same time they do reject people in genuine relationships too, they go on the evidence that is given to them and some are smart to be able to "tick all the boxes" as per say.

I have heard however, the immigration does address the complaints they receive when they process the PR, but I am not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> I
> 
> I have heard however, the immigration does address the complaints they receive when they process the PR, but I am not sure if that is true or not.


They do and unfortunately that includes false accusations from jealous or spiteful individuals (often "friends" or family members of one of the parties).

With the amount of scrutiny going on now and the long processing times, you'd think most fake relationships would be flushed out at some stage.


----------



## lipsshaa (Sep 25, 2017)

This is my point genuine people getting refusal or waiting too long.. these fraud applicant r so smart with documentation.. like this case she is 50 uear old and this man 24.. he is paying money to her every month with accommodation plus living cost. She is like junky who is misusing the system. I hate these people who disrespect the country value and law. Why genuine people suffer becoz of these dodgy cunts. I reported to immigration 6 months ago and still can’t catch them coz they r so smart with paperwork and immi only follow what documents say


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Immigration look at things apart from the documents. It is the things that are not provided that they try to find. For example: if on Centrelink have they advised Centrelink they are married, is the applicant sending money overseas and if so to whom, did they have a spouse on their ATO tax return, who is the beneficiary of their super. There are lots of other things immigration can look at.

Fingers crossed that they do something. How do you know they haven't done anything? If a person is refused they may apply for AAT so would still be here while waiting for the outcome of that. In the meantime if you find anything extra you can send it to immigration.


----------



## lipsshaa (Sep 25, 2017)

He came few years ago for study here then he married with fake relationship to obtain PR because he knew with study is hard to get PR as he wasn’t good in education and there is school fees etc so he found this junky women who making money out of it. This is true story we knw both of them and he all time tell us how stupid making this system and easy to dodge them. She is so smart and she doesn’t leave any weakness. Recently their AAT been approved but still hasn’t granted PR yet. He laugh on us coz we r studying and doing right way. I hope he get caught


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You mean that AAT sent it back to immigration because they said that the relationship was real?

I hope he gets caught too!!

The problem with those that do things is fraudulently is that one day that may get caught. I read recently about someone who had a 801 PR visa and it got cancelled by immigration (not sure why). Back in the old days they didn't cancel PR's.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It's possible to lose even citizenship.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Citizenship/Pages/Losing-your-citizenship.aspx


----------



## lipsshaa (Sep 25, 2017)

Mish said:


> You mean that AAT sent it back to immigration because they said that the relationship was real?
> 
> I hope he gets caught too!!
> 
> The problem with those that do things is fraudulently is that one day that may get caught. I read recently about someone who had a 801 PR visa and it got cancelled by immigration (not sure why). Back in the old days they didn't cancel PR's.


yes AAT accepted their relationship. But how AAT works. Mean does they investigate practically or just interview them and decide wherter they genuine or not.. Seriously if you physically see them hard to believe coz she is more then 50 year old with junky look and he is around 24. they even never had physically relationship. just playing smart

I hope he get caught and she get jail. why we suffer and work hard to follow country law and system and these dodgy people get away easily.


----------



## lipsshaa (Sep 25, 2017)

Mish said:


> You mean that AAT sent it back to immigration because they said that the relationship was real?
> 
> how AAT works, if AAT approve what visa will he get? will immigration do further investigation before grant bridging or valid visa?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

You seem to have a lot of information on the inner workings of this couple's affairs and even more so seem to have a significant time investment in it..


----------

